# AKC Breeder of Merit Program



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this is a great idea and it will reward those breeders who get out and get involved with their breed.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally! Thanks for posting this. It's about time they took a greater role in the responsibility of promoting quality breeders. Every time I looked on their site, it seemed like a new ad for mutt registration to appease all the doodle things out there. 

Now don't get me wrong. I do like the idea that a mutt can compete in obedience, rally, agility, or anything other than confirmation. I also feel like breeders need to prove that they health test their dogs BEFORE they step into the show ring. This is a step in that direction. It's also good to see they are encouraging a show of competence for the breed by encouraging other titles.

Way to go AKC!


----------

